# Life Expectancy of Home Components



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I found this study looking for something else but thought it might be of interest to others visiting this forum. It summarizes the life expectancy of household components from appliances to roofing and paint. Rather interesting? It might be helpful to some trying to decide whether to repair, renovate, restore or replace?:yes:

http://www.nahb.org/fileUpload_details.aspx?contentID=99359


----------



## diysos (May 22, 2012)

Thanks, I love this type of stuff for my blog. Found some stats a while ago that said that wallpaper is the 10th most dangerous home improvements material!


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Interesting, we were just discussing this at dinner Sunday night. The question was why are appliances not built like they were years ago?The answer that sort of made some sense was that if they were built to last 50 years or so, millions upon millions of people would be out of a job and could not afford them, so they make them to wear out in 10 or so years, keeping people employed. True or not, I don't know.

In retrospect, I have a little square freezer in my basement that was bought in 1954 and is still running.:whistling2:


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Yup, its called "planned obsolescence." That, and you don't add all the features right away, instead of making it great to begin with. That's why all these idiots line up outside Apple stores because the new iPhone has 1.2 more megapixels in the front camera.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

I've always wondered why they can't come up with better roofing materials. Seems like with all of this technology that they could come up with a roof that would last longer. Even the idea of shingles is silly to still be around.


----------

